# Average price of puppy



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Thought it might be a good idea to post an *average* price for a breed, or cross breed. 

For me, the average price of Labrador litters I look at, are £600-£700, and the average price for Flatcoats are £750-£850. 

It'll be interesting to see how prices differ, depending on availability, litter sizes, how many health tests etc.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

English Toy Terriers...£800

Border Terriers ....£500 - £600

Min Pins £400- £650


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

I can't tell exactly what the average price in UK for an Aussie is as I only spoke to two breeders and their pups were 900 pounds. That is pretty consistent with european prices where a puppy costs between 900 and 1200 euros.
Luckily I haven't seen advertisements for aussie x (although i know there's some poor dogs ending up in the aussie rescue, but there's not many of them)). I did see one on pets4homes and the two pups that only resembled aussies by their blue merle coats colouring and blue eyes. They were priced at 650 pounds each...


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Thought it might be a good idea to post an *average* price for a breed, or cross breed.
> 
> For me, the average price of Labrador litters I look at, are £600-£700, and the average price for Flatcoats are £750-£850.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how prices differ, depending on availability, litter sizes, how many health tests etc.


sounds about right with what I see -my breed being about the same, perhaps slightly more.
But cant be doing with these FB adverts that advertise odd crosses at outragous prices!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

average for the yorkshire terrier seems to be about £350 in n.ireland, i'm not sure about mainland though.
((eta- they start at £150 up to £600))
(and i've noticed that yorkieXchi pups go for an average of £300)


we do also have a lot of puppy farm pups - recently i've seen yorkies as young as 5 months end up in a pound  
(my next YT pup, not having looked to deeply into it, i expect to pay £600-700, but will be expecting excellent health test results from both parents!)


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Pippa (Labrador) was £600, but to be honest, she was worth £700 due to great lines and health tests. 

Molly (JRT) was £300, but the most common price around is £250. It's worth going to someone who put that little bit extra care in especially when getting a breed like a JRT as the vast majority of pups are reared with little care for a quick buck.

The price for Springer Spaniels is very variant I've seen top trialling lines go for £300 up to £700 for health tested.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

no wonder there are so many BYBs and puppy farms with pups fetching such high prices.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Smooth foxes, from what I've seen, vary quite a bit for some reason. £400 - £700.
Rorschach was around £500

Lurchers vary wildly I suppose depending on the breeds used, what they were bred for and who is selling them. I've seen "spare" working pups for as low as £50, and recently borzoi x lurchers for_ £850_


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Flat coats are around the £650-900 mark.
Border collies, working type off working farms from working parents (non-health tested) around £50-150
Not sure on the show types/health tested collies though.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Golden Retrievers
Show type with excellent pedigrees, KC reg etc
£750 - £900

Working dogs tend to be less around £600 to £700 mark but does depend on breeding.


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

working labs around here are £600-£800,we paid slightly higher for ben.jacks go for about £350.im looking for a show border collie,seem to be about £450.theres a litter of labradoodles in the village,£900 !


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Welsh Sheepdogs are cheap! Prices start around £150 for non-registered, up to £350 for both parents fully registered and having passed their herding assessments. Health testing is rare though, and the farmers who mainly breed them don't do any at all.


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

£500 for our black lab but i do think if the people we got him from were breeders we would have had to pay more , they basically wanted a pup to carry on the mums line and wont be breeding from mum again .


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

hackertime said:


> £500 for our black lab but i do think if the people we got him from were breeders we would have had to pay more , they basically wanted a pup to carry on the mums line and wont be breeding from mum again .


That's exactly what I've done, I'd still consider myself a *breeder* since I've intentionally bred a litter.


----------



## Cay (Jun 22, 2009)

With Cockers the show types go for roughly £800 and the working type go for roughly £500.

For crossbreeds of Cockers from either type they go for £950, so you can see why most of them go for working types .


----------



## lisablair (Mar 30, 2010)

Tibetan Mastiff - between £800 - £1000.

I paid £700 for Cal though due to his age.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

When I've been looking at Maltese Puppies it seems to go anything from £600-£1800
Under £900 seem to be BYB or Puppy farmers - but anything over this can be the best type of breeder or the worst type of breeder. 
I've seen adverts for health tested KC reg for £1200 and then 'teacup' with no health testing or KC reg for £1800.
All I know is that when the time come way way into the future I'm going to need to save a lot of money and then try my best to negotiate the minefield that is finding a decent breeder.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Cay said:


> With Cockers the show types go for roughly £800 and the working type go for roughly £500.
> 
> *For crossbreeds of Cockers from either type they go for £950*, so you can see why most of them go for working types .


Unless they're sprockers, looking on ad sites they consistently go for around half the price of cockapoos- in fact, a lot of the sprocker pups cost the same as it does to use a cockapoo stud dog!


----------



## AnimalMad88 (Jan 27, 2014)

Gosh, it just goes to show how long it's been since I looked at or heard anything about puppy prices.

When my late mum bought Fudge as a 10th birthday present for yours truly back in 1998, it was for £250 apparently (we suspected much later, that she may have been a puppy farmed dog .) we'd got no evidence to back it up, aside from the 'breeder' saying she'd meet mum half way so that she didn't have to travel all the way to Aberystwyth (we only lived around 1h 25mins away at the time.) Also, Fudge was only 6 weeks when she came to us. Just goes to show you can never be too careful I suppose.

When my mother had bred from Fudge in 2000 (before we'd thought any more about where she'd come from unfortunately), she charged £250 for dogs and £300 for bitches.

ETA Fudges puppies didn't leave us til they were 8 weeks (and muffins still with us to this day)


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Well-bred, health tested working Labradors go for about £500-600 here. I would never pay more than £650 for a Lab, and even then the breeding would have to be exceptional or lines that I really like.

A friend of mine paid an eye-watering sum for a FTCH x FTCH bred pup....and it's like watching paint dry.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Whippets vary in prices for an unregistered pup you would pay maybe £150 -£250

For a kc registered pup depending on the breeder whether they are working and racing lines or whether they are show bred lines could be between £300 and £600 I have seen them advertised as rare blues for a lot more even though blue is not rare.

I paid £600 for Poppy and we are paying less for Peter even though he is from the same breeder. A lot these days sell bitches for a higher price than dogs.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

shamykebab said:


> Well-bred, health tested working Labradors go for about £500-600 here. I would never pay more than £650 for a Lab, and even then the breeding would have to be exceptional or lines that I really like.
> 
> A friend of mine paid an eye-watering sum for a FTCH x FTCH bred pup....and it's like watching paint dry.


I wouldn't pay any more than that for a Lab either. It's not as if they are a rare breed that are difficult to find!

Dex was £450 11 years ago, which would probably equal £600 in today's money.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

labradrk said:


> I wouldn't pay any more than that for a Lab either. It's not as if they are a rare breed that are difficult to find!
> 
> Dex was £450 11 years ago, which would probably equal £600 in today's money.


It can also be geographical, the further North you go, the more cheap prices you see, not across the board, but some people seem to be able to sell pups for higher prices.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Here health tested kc reg labs will go for between £600-£700, non kc and 'health checked' £350-£550
lurchers £200-£250
jack russells £250-£350
border collies £150-£300
golden retrievers latest price I saw was £800
Springers £350-£450
cockers £550-£650

any little dog crossed ie shipoos, cockerpoos, shichons, yorkipoos, jackhuas, etc.
normally put up for £650, sometimes more

Bigger crosses from springer size up go a lot cheaper usually between £250-£500
then when its a larger cross being sold on people normally ask around £150


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> That's exactly what I've done, I'd still consider myself a *breeder* since I've intentionally bred a litter.


See thats my naivety coming out there lol. I didnt class them as breeders as it was the first nd last time but i will now :thumbup1:


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

JessIncaFCR said:


> Flat coats are around the £650-900 mark.
> Border collies, working type off working farms from working parents (non-health tested) around £50-150
> Not sure on the show types/health tested collies though.


This is accurate for working collies (as pups that haven't been started anyway)

That's the price that I was about to give. I got Shadow given to me in return for work but the rest of the litter were sold for £50 each to people that were known to the person who bred them.


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Working collies are so different to show collies . We've just bought one, so know our market and the average seems to be £600-£750. That is a health tested, KC registered, 5 gen ped show collie. (in this area )


----------



## Hollysmum1986 (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm buying a cavachon and he is £700


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Funny enough all the designer mixes I see advertised on various free ad sites range from between £300 - £600. Have seen Labradoodles go for more, but they generally are from health tested parents in those situations. 

Both my two crossbreeds ( terrier & Lurcher ), from un-health tested parents....and Missy most likely from a BYB  cost me £115 and £125.

My next puppy is costing me an arm and a leg...but then I am importing him which bumps the total price up. For the puppy alone he cost me just over £1,000. Have no idea what the going rate for the breed is as it's a rare breed and I've not seen any ever advertised.


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Mostly, shar pei from a show breeder are around 600-900.

The price goes up to around £1200 for the 'colours' which are the fave of the BYBs . They are bred purely for colour therefore the confirmation is sadly lacking. There are no health tests within the breed


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Hollysmum1986 said:


> I'm buying a cavachon and he is £700


Can't believe anyone would pay that for a crossbreed!  especially when one half of the crosses health can be highly dubious unless it comes from an excellent, heath tested breeder.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Springers are about £350. I hate that bitches go for more than dogs. The potential for dogs to sire many more puppies than a bitch to have puppies is enormous.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Daisy, a working cocker spaniel, was £550. That seems to be around average for the workers. Show probably slightly higher, although not a huge amount higher up in this neck of the woods, perhaps they are much more down south.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Golden Retrievers have been covered, as far as I can health tested parented pups are knocking around the £900 mark now. 


Chinese Cresteds. BYB's Usually around £300-£600 and the crosses the same. 

From health tested and or show lines £700 - £1400 
Hairless bitches from the above being sold is about as rare as hens teeth and they will usually fetch the highest prices.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Hmm. I'm hopefully breeding Bess this year. Main reason to keep a puppy back. 

She's fully health tested, and I've been campaigning her for 18 months. 

This thread has made me realise I have no idea how much puppies sell for. So have now got my feelers out. I am so not a business woman.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

From what I can gather, Parsons from non-KC lines go for around £200-£300. Skip was supposed to cost £600 (fully health tested parents and good lines) but I got him for £500 because he's not breed standard... Too heavily marked 

Working line Border Collies... I haven't looked for a long time but I think, last time I looked, £150-£200 around here.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

JessIncaFCR said:


> .
> Border collies, working type off working farms from working parents (non-health tested) around £50-150


I know it's OT but why breeders don't health test their working dogs? Just asking because I always thought that people who are working with their dogs and breed dogs for work, would be doing all the tests too?:confused1: As far as I know all working type aussies get all health tests done if they're used for breeding... otherwise it's back yard breeding?


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

BSD pups from health tested lines are @ £800 ......you can pick up a dodgy so called 'working line' Malinois from on line pup sale sites for around half that though


----------



## Kirstyrebe (Jan 20, 2014)

We paid £2000 for Ronnie  but that seems the average for an English bulldog! Coming from a show family of bulldogs and the breeder definitely does a good job


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

BessieDog said:


> Hmm. I'm hopefully breeding Bess this year. Main reason to keep a puppy back.
> 
> She's fully health tested, and I've been campaigning her for 18 months.
> 
> This thread has made me realise I have no idea how much puppies sell for. So have now got my feelers out. I am so not a business woman.


I really had no idea either til I saw some stuff posted on this thread.Bullmastiff comes from a very well established breeder, her relatives, siblings and parents are champions and international champions...paid £500 for her and I think that was enough to pay for a puppy that we wanted as a pet.

I don't know how or why her breeder set the price as he did, he did want a good home for her...which she has got...and I suppose he could have asked much more for.which I would not have paid.

Looking at the price of puppies, doesn't seem to stop people buying and paying huge amounts and yet the dog still ends up in a rescue somewhere.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

shadowmare said:


> I know it's OT but why breeders don't health test their working dogs? Just asking because I always thought that people who are working with their dogs and breed dogs for work, would be doing all the tests too?:confused1: As far as I know all working type aussies get all health tests done if they're used for breeding... otherwise it's back yard breeding?


I think it depends if the working type is actually being bred primarily for 'old fashioned' work or is just of working type and is actually being bred primarily for the pets
many farm working collies and cross breeds come from long lines of working dogs that the farmers know many generations and know if there have been any problems with pups as they have gone to other farmers.
plus a lot are 'old school'
my uncle andhis fellow farmers used to breed their workers when they were good workers and when they all needed new pups - they could of told you about 15 generations off the top of their heads, dogs were never bred until they had proved them selves as workers (so no youngsters were ever bred) and if anyone ever had a problem with a dog as it was a close knit community they would all know and that breeding would never happen again.
without any book smarts on genetics they knew to keep the gene pool as wide as possible and would bring in new dogs when they went to county shows etc - he no longer uses dogs as they use quad bikes and he is in his 80's but his family have been on his farm for well over 200 years and the community of farmers had been breeding about every 5 years between them since then I don't think they would of changed the way they did things - after all if it's not broke why fix it

Not saying he and his generation were right or wrong just giving another side of the story


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

lilythepink said:


> I really had no idea either til I saw some stuff posted on this thread.Bullmastiff comes from a very well established breeder, her relatives, siblings and parents are champions and international champions...paid £500 for her and I think that was enough to pay for a puppy that we wanted as a pet.
> 
> I don't know how or why her breeder set the price as he did, he did want a good home for her...which she has got...and I suppose he could have asked much more for.which I would not have paid.
> 
> Looking at the price of puppies, doesn't seem to stop people buying and paying huge amounts and yet the dog still ends up in a rescue somewhere.


Money doesn't buy sense, or responsilbilty IME


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

The Price of a Manchester Terrier is £850


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

BessieDog said:


> Hmm. I'm hopefully breeding Bess this year. Main reason to keep a puppy back.
> 
> She's fully health tested, and I've been campaigning her for 18 months.
> 
> This thread has made me realise I have no idea how much puppies sell for. So have now got my feelers out. I am so not a business woman.


We paid £500 for Zoe but that was 8 years ago.

Italian greyhounds can cost anything from £400 (BYB) to £1500 again BYB I know I paid a lot less for mine but they were all bred by friends Buck was £300 Tabitha and Mac were both £500 but to anyone else £750 Micca was free so although we paid £1000 we actually got 3 pups.


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

A well bred Stafford, from KC reg, health tested, show parents is around £650.

Unfortunately you can pick up 'staffies' and their crosses from anything from £50 to £800 + for a 'RARE' blue! :


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Finding this very interesting - agree with the £600-£700 mark for a good Lab with an excellent pedigree from health tested parents

I still find it astounding that people would be willing to pay that & more for a cross-breed (see another thread on this forum) and some seem to think that's absolutely fine 

Surely pedigree / having a dog that can be registered & shown etc has to count for something


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

shadowmare said:


> I know it's OT but why breeders don't health test their working dogs? Just asking because I always thought that people who are working with their dogs and breed dogs for work, would be doing all the tests too?:confused1: As far as I know all working type aussies get all health tests done if they're used for breeding... otherwise it's back yard breeding?


The people we got Maisie off were old fashioned sheep farmers in the middle of nowhere who were breeding their bitch so they could train up a new sheepdog. Not sure of the specific reason, but I think many have a more old fashioned attitude towards dogs (of course that doesn't apply to all)

As was mentioned in Fleur's post, I guess if they know the lines well, they figure they should be ok

That's just from my somewhat limited experience with Maisie!


----------



## Goodie10 (Nov 7, 2013)

My 12 week old health tested, KC reg longhaired miniature dachshund from good lines was £850 which is pretty average I think. Mine is choc and cream which is pretty sought after - I have seen them go for up to £1500 without papers, in fact a breeder friend of my breeder is disgusted with her she sold a choc so "cheap"! She claims this will drive down the price of "rare" colours - coming from someone who breeds pups which don't conform to the breed standard, and also breeds crossbreeds! Luckily my breeder doesn't believe a dog is more or less valuable for it's colour.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Freyja said:


> We paid £500 for Zoe but that was 8 years ago.
> 
> Italian greyhounds can cost anything from £400 (BYB) to £1500 again BYB I know I paid a lot less for mine but they were all bred by friends Buck was £300 Tabitha and Mac were both £500 but to anyone else £750 Micca was free so although we paid £1000 we actually got 3 pups.


Bess was £750 2 years ago. I don't know whether prices have gone up or down since then.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

BessieDog said:


> Bess was £750 2 years ago. I don't know whether prices have gone up or down since then.


I don't think they go down,

unless they were pushed unnaturally high in the first place like with Chihuahua's a couple of years ago.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Spinone seem to be £800-£1000 depending on lines, scores etc. in the UK it seems to average £875. Dan was £810 

Now a rottaridgeador...well those are priceless


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Fleur said:


> many farm working collies and cross breeds come from long lines of working dogs that the farmers know many generations and know if there have been any problems with pups as they have gone to other farmers.
> plus a lot are 'old school'


Unfortunately "old school" often means they are shot or PTS when they can no longer work, or show signs of hereditary conditions such as blindness.

This is why the main sheepdog registry for working sheepdogs and sheepdog trials, now insists on eye testing.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

babycham2002 said:


> I don't think they go down,
> 
> unless they were pushed unnaturally high in the first place like with Chihuahua's a couple of years ago.


I think it depends on how popular they are at the time. And how many are being bred. Supply and demand.


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

English Setters are around £900 - £1000 at the moment, as far as I'm aware. We paid £900 for Henry two years ago.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

GSDs used to be £500 for health tested/reg, now they are £650-750, £500 is the average for a non health tested non reg GSD!

Goldies health tested/reg are around £750-950, goldie no papers or health tests £500-600 poodle crossed with goldies are nearly a grand (no health tests or papers) 

labs with no papers/tests are £400-500, with health tests/reg around £600-700 crossed with poodles no papers or tests (some have tests) around £750 upwards

the new 'miniature' lab / goldie crossed with poodles go anywhere up to £1500 even with cockers in the mix to

leonbergers tested/registered around £1000 

cockers with no papers / tests around £300-450, with tests/papers £600-750 cockers crossed with poodles go up to £1500!

CKCS with no papers/tests around £400-500, with tests/papers up to £750, crossed with poodle around £700-900

Siberian huskies no papers/tests £500-600, with papers tests £500-750, 

Alaskan malamutes no papers/tests £500-600 with papers / tests £750 upwards

Siberians crossed with malamutes no tests/papers from £500

chis used to be up to 1500, now you can get them with papers for £400-800

French bulldogs tests/papers from £1000-4000 no papers/tests from £1000-1500

british bulldogs same price with tests/papers normally £1900-2500 (up to £4000 for the new tri and blue ones)

staffies with no papers/tests around £150-350 with papers tests around £300-550 if they are blue they can go up to £1000 :confused1:

Schnauzers around £750-900 depends on colour white going for more

English bull terrier with papers/tests around £750

pug crosses with no tests around £500-1000?!

pugs with health tests/papers around £800-1200

loads of crosses around £250-750 even 4 way crosses can seem to fetch a good £500??

jack russells used to be £50-200, now can go from £300-500 for 'miniature' ones or crossed with a chi from £400-600, more than a pedigree chi?!

rottis with no papers/tests around £400 with papers/tests around £400-650

Dogue de Bordeaux generally papers/tests for £1000, with no papers/tests around £800

border collies and springer spaniels around £250-400 don't really see them with papers where I live or health tests.

shih tzus around £500-750 for paper/tests around £500 without papers! but the new imperial small ones go up to £1500


edit: oh my god I have way too much time on my hands today lol!!


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

MrRustyRead said:


> The Price of a Manchester Terrier is £850


11 years ago my Manchester Terrier cost £350.00. My Mini Schnauzer bought 6 months earlier cost the same, and now they sell for anything from £500-£800 with whites costing more.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

kirksandallchins said:


> 11 years ago my Manchester Terrier cost £350.00. My Mini Schnauzer bought 6 months earlier cost the same, and now they sell for anything from £500-£800 with whites costing more.


shows how much time changes, but i always think who sets the price as if everyone sells them for the same who picked that price ha


----------



## Jensams (Feb 27, 2014)

Newfoundlands are £1400 for a KC reg one.


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

MerlinsMum said:


> Unfortunately "old school" often means they are shot or PTS when they can no longer work, or show signs of hereditary conditions such as blindness.
> 
> This is why the main sheepdog registry for working sheepdogs and sheepdog trials, now insists on eye testing.


True in some cases but certainly not all. I know 3 farm households with elderly collies enjoying their retirement in front of a fire place.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

kirksandallchins said:


> 11 years ago my Manchester Terrier cost £350.00. My Mini Schnauzer bought 6 months earlier cost the same, and now they sell for anything from £500-£800 with whites costing more.


but 11 years ago a fredo was 5p... as was a pack of fives crips... both are now 20p each! my gran was telling me today about how her flats rent used to cost her 2pounds a week, now the same sized flats are £65 per week...
the value of money has changed and pricing with it, so surely that is another factor to consider in the increase in the last decade?

i once had a lady cursing down the phone at me because 15 years ago she bought a yorkie for £150 with papers- so why was i charging more/ i should reduce it to that price for her since she didn't want the papers


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

catpud said:


> True in some cases but certainly not all. I know 3 farm households with elderly collies enjoying their retirement in front of a fire place.


Were they bred from though? Eye tested? Epilepsy free?
It's not a nice thought, but retirement in front of the fire could mean those particular dogs earned it, but their puppies didn't.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Dobes are around:

£400-£500 for unregistered pet breeding
£700-£800 for health tested, with the breed standard taken into account and/or shown/foundations for work
£900-£1000 for health tested, tited parents or imported parents
£1000-£2500 for an cropped and docked import
+££££- for a protection trained/highly sport titled dog/good prospect

Edited to add// At the end of the day, a dog/puppy is worth what someone is willing to pay


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

shadowmare said:


> I know it's OT but why breeders don't health test their working dogs? Just asking because I always thought that people who are working with their dogs and breed dogs for work, would be doing all the tests too?:confused1: As far as I know all working type aussies get all health tests done if they're used for breeding... otherwise it's back yard breeding?


My working line GSD is from health tested lines.

Our working border collies are all ISDS registered and as such as health tested under the rules of the International Sheep Dog Society (ie eye tested).

Not all working line are from non health tested lines.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

MerlinsMum said:


> Unfortunately "old school" often means they are shot or PTS when they can no longer work, or show signs of hereditary conditions such as blindness.
> 
> This is why the main sheepdog registry for working sheepdogs and sheepdog trials, now insists on eye testing.


The International Sheep Dog Society have been doing hereditary eye testing for over 30 years. Pups from untested parents are not allowed to be registered.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

GSD from health tested working or show lines - anywhere from between £600-£800

ISDS registered working border collies from health tested parents (eye tested/DNA tested) anywhere from £200-£350.
Unregistered border collies anywhere from £50-£150.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

oh, and a health tested yorkshire terrier... £2000 give or take- depending on what country you chose to import from!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

A JRT from a working farm usually £100-£200. Usually non health tested. I paid £210 for Lucky from a working farm. No health tests but there were 4 generations for me to see. Great grandmother was almost 20.

Then you have some other breeders who sell "rare" colours or "teacup " sized pups for £400+ which is ridiculous as these rare colours are not traditional and teacup obviously doesn't exist.


----------



## murphy21 (Dec 26, 2010)

Murphy my big crossbreed (oes x gsd) was £250. Both parents health tested, hips etc. Murphy is 4 and I still regularly talk to his breeder even though she lives hours away. 

Bruno the bracco Italiano was £1000, they can go from £800 for unregistered  luckily they don't come up very often as a rare breed! And up to about £1500 for a kc reg or working pup. My Bruno's mum was show lines champions and his dad has working line champions- so perfect for me! All health tests etc hips, eyes and elbows. And I also speak to his breeder a lot, and she answers any questions I have  

This thread has shocked me at the price people will pay for a crossbreed or unregistered puppy!


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

murphy21 said:


> This thread has shocked me at the price people will pay for a crossbreed or unregistered puppy!


I have got to the stage where nothing surprises me - but if people are willing to pay that is their choice.

When I tell people how much my Mini Schnauzers will cost to replace, they think it is a silly price to pay. But buying a dog is less expensive than going on holiday for a fortnight - and over the (hopefully) 10+ years of it's life gives you a lot more fun, enjoyment and friendship long after the memories have a holiday have faded


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Interesting thread. I too am shocked that anyone would pay such a lot for a cross breed though...

Non KC reg Dalmatian pups go for about £350 - £500. KC reg, BAER tested, hip scored parents, pedigree history etc go for around £550 - £700. We paid £600 for Alfie almost 3 years ago.


----------



## Wildmoor (Oct 31, 2011)

GSDs form sire/dam with all relevant tests below BMS & titles £750 -£900 which is cheap when you consider I paid £675 9 year ago
Chodsky pes from health tested sire/dam 1.000 to 1,300 Euros average litter 4-6 pups but vary from 1-8


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Roughs vary from £400 unregistered or ikc reg ,to £1000. Although the avergage price is £750


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

lilythepink said:


> no wonder there are so many bybs and puppy farms with pups fetching such high prices.


to be fair many of us pay large sums for stud fees  where as byb 's will use any thing


----------



## bullylover (Apr 14, 2014)

Our black and white staffy bitch ( not kc reg ) was £250, our blue ( kc reg ) staffy bitch £500 and our ( kc reg with many champions in bloodlines ) British bulldog male is £1800, he's only 3 weeks old so it will be about 7 weeks til he's home  can't wait!!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

The breed I have been inquiring about, I've been told around £700-800 for a puppy and I shall say no more :hand:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2014)

English Cocker Spaniels - 

£500 -£900 

Cockapoos the same 

Mini Pins and Lhasos are around £300-700


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2014)

bullylover said:


> Our black and white staffy bitch ( not kc reg ) was £250, our blue ( kc reg ) staffy bitch £500 and our ( kc reg with many champions in bloodlines ) British bulldog male is *£1800*, he's only 3 weeks old so it will be about 7 weeks til he's home  can't wait!!


Why so much what are they spending on health tests that cost that much?

I believe a lot of brittish bulldog breeders are making money i've seen a local breeder sell puppies for £2000 each.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Prowl said:


> Why so much what are they spending on health tests that cost that much?
> 
> I believe a lot of brittish bulldog breeders are making money i've seen a local breeder sell puppies for £2000 each.


There's one pup in that particular litter, if the bitch needed a c-section, the breeder will be out of pocket even with a price tag of £1,800. Add to that health tests, stud dog fees etc, and you can easily run into the red into thousands of pounds. So one litter you may make a profit, the next would wipe it out, and then some. There's no doubt some breeders do make a profit, the amount of litters they breed, the number of times they allow their stud dogs to cover bitches, but not every breeder makes money.


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

I dunno but lurchers usually go for around £50-£150 usually sold from a bloke down't pub who knows a guy who knows a guy can you even buy them legitimately I dunno .we got ike from a local farmer we know for £300 I still see his parents working every now and then.


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Rex (GSDx re-homed for sheepicide) was free.

Tess (labradoodle) cost $A1,000

Pixie (heeler x rottie) was free

Ellie (kelpie) cost $A50

Daisy is Ellie and Rex's daughter, so free.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Found out about Irish Setter pups.

Pup price is around £800, £750 if there are a lot of litters around. So no real increase or decrease in 2 years.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Sibe pups vary between around £600-£800 if both parents are health tested 

However you see lots of none KC registered litters on P4H for between £200 and £400 

We paid £400 for Blade 

The average adoption fee for a Sibe is £200


----------



## Tishy (Mar 30, 2014)

We just paid £600.00 for shih tzu (reasonable i thought)


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Manchester terriers range from about £700-£850

Soft coated wheaten terriers £650-£850

both very rare breeds and both very rarely bred so prices are fairly consistent


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

This is where i get shot down in flames.... cockapoos lol.

Zelda cost us £750 2 years ago BUT both of her parents were health tested, took me an age to find someone who actually cared enough to do health tests and wasnt a byb and she was weaned onto raw which i think shows a lot these days.

Newfoundlands seem to be between £1000 and £1600 depending on lines and health tests. Lump was £1400 from fully health tested parents, one a pet, one a show dog, we have constant contact with the breeder and a lifetime support with them.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

catseyes said:


> This is where i get shot down in flames.... cockapoos lol.
> 
> Zelda cost us £750 2 years ago BUT both of her parents were health tested, took me an age to find someone who actually cared enough to do health tests and wasnt a byb and she was weaned onto raw which i think shows a lot these days.
> 
> Newfoundlands seem to be between £1000 and £1600 depending on lines and health tests. Lump was £1400 from fully health tested parents, one a pet, one a show dog, we have constant contact with the breeder and a lifetime support with them.


I'd rather see a Cockerpoo from fully health tested parents, than a pure breed from non tested parents.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> I'd rather see a Cockerpoo from fully health tested parents, than a pure breed from non tested parents.


Very true, and why we spent over a year finding one and were happy to pay the price she was.


----------



## Cay (Jun 22, 2009)

What bothers me is that crossbreeds allow people to exploit dogs more now than before, where if someone had a litter of unregistered Cockers they would not be able to get more than £550 they then put the same bitch to a Poodle and can charge £950, they can make £400 more .


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Cay said:


> What bothers me is that crossbreeds allow people to exploit dogs more now than before, where if someone had a litter of unregistered Cockers they would not be able to get more than £550 they then put the same bitch to a Poodle and can charge £950, they can make £400 more .


I agree! People who may not have considered breeding as they didn't think they'd be able to sell the pups might now be tempted by the money they think can be made!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I just saw a litter of Labrador puppies advertised for £2,500!  They apparently come "pre-trained", but either way, that seems an excessively large amount to ask for.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Chinese Crested £450 upto around £700
cross it with a chi, a poodle or a yorkie and you can name your price it seems

good for me that theres a shed load in rescue

Volpino Italiano - find one for sale? I cant, only approx 2-3000 worldwide
Got asked by a trainee vet today why I am taking her out of the gene pool [having her spayed sept] my normal vet, who was mentoring him, said
" because she can, this woman had me neutering male rats at 10 weeks, do you really think she worries about taking a dog out of a gene poll shes never going to enter again?" [folia has been bred before she came to me, never again]

mongrel - priceless, cos everything is a designer breed these days, good, old fashioned, family oriented, mongrels just dont exist - and the world is poorer for it


----------



## Ebtbella (Jun 30, 2014)

We paid £850 for out kc reg english bull terrier pup 
And we paid £200 for our bull terrier x lurcher pup


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> Volpino Italiano - find one for sale? I cant, only approx 2-3000 worldwide
> Got asked by a trainee vet today why I am taking her out of the gene pool [having her spayed sept] my normal vet, who was mentoring him, said
> " because she can, this woman had me neutering male rats at 10 weeks, do you really think she worries about taking a dog out of a gene poll shes never going to enter again?" [folia has been bred before she came to me, never again]


I googled the Volpino Italiano, not sure if you can see the picture, but is this what this dog is? As I took it's picture and have no idea of the breed and it was bugging me lol

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203635158179017&l=2b8adb4e66


----------



## jessdarcy (Apr 22, 2014)

This price of puppy are quite high . Someone gifted me puppy and I never thought about the price of a puppy.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Just me that got my puppy from a man in a pub? 

(Not quite, but he only asked for a pint!)


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2014)

pugs sell between £650 and as much as £3000,the higher end ive seen have been the white ones and platinum ones!! I would never pay that price as not convinced pugs come in those colours,our litter of pugs will be £750 for the dogs and £850 for the bitches,we want to keep a bitch back,our pups will be inoculated and chipped and passports provided and of course vet checked!!x


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Weimaraners, maybe between £650 - £850 from a good breeder
Less from not so good!

Not that I would ever pay that as would only ever consider a rescue


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Briard puppies £800/£1000


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

Question to "iamafostermummy": Why more for bitch puppies than dog puppies?


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

iamafostermummy said:


> pugs sell between £650 and as much as £3000,the higher end ive seen have been the white ones and platinum ones!! I would never pay that price *as not convinced pugs come in those colours*,our litter of pugs will be £750 for the dogs and £850 for the bitches,we want to keep a bitch back,our pups will be inoculated and chipped and passports provided and of course vet checked!!x


As you are breeding pugs one would hope that you knew enough about the breed to know exactly what colours they come in!

Why do you charge more for bitches? They cost the same to raise? Dare I say that it's a typical byb practice to charge more for bitches!


----------



## AnimalMad88 (Jan 27, 2014)

I've just remembered a relative telling me that their black Pug (kc reg health tested parents) was £1k when he came to them at 12 weeks from Merseyside or Cheshire (can't remember where exactly but around those parts). And that was 7/8 years ago. 

I remember my jaw practically hit the floor.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Meezey said:


> I googled the Volpino Italiano, not sure if you can see the picture, but is this what this dog is? As I took it's picture and have no idea of the breed and it was bugging me lol
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203635158179017&l=2b8adb4e66


thats the, relatively, more common [thanks to the yanks] white

my rehome is the much rarer traditional 'farm' red

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=845786528766102&set=gm.500699670033136&type=1&theater

hope you can see, this is mine sitting with the brother of her daughters owner


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

My next pup is a rare breed and comes with the price tag of 1.2k


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2014)

im not sure what answer to give I paid more for qall my bitches than I would have for their brothers.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

In my experience, which is not by any means vast, the only reason breeders charge more for bitches is because of an outdated idea that they are cash makers ie you can breed on from them. The vast majority of good breeders don't bother with this sort pricing these days, it's one thing that would put me off a breeder entirely. 

And that's not at all a personal comment aimed at you (or anyone else) just my observations about the whole pricing thing.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

My next pup will be around 800-900 pounds


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2014)

ive just gone by what I paid for my bitches and also litters available in my area of bitches being more expensive than the dogs,price will also depend on the pups once they arrive too,i keep my pups until they are at least 12 weeks old as most problems with a pup come up before they are sold on!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> It can also be geographical, the further North you go, the more cheap prices you see, not across the board, but some people seem to be able to sell pups for higher prices.


There must be truth in that because I see health tested/scored Lab pups around £400-£450 in the north of Scotland.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

iamafostermummy said:


> ive just gone by what I paid for my bitches and also litters available in my area of bitches being more expensive than the dogs,price will also depend on the pups once they arrive too,i keep my pups until they are at least 12 weeks old as most problems with a pup come up before they are sold on!!


Which is all you can go by, your own experience that is, but there are very much more bad breeders and a lot of ignorance about dog breeding out there. And that's not at all pointed at any one, it's sadly just how it is. Toy breeds need to stay with the breeder a bit longer, larger breeds tend to go to new homes at about 8 weeks of age, it's incredibly important to start socialising them as soon as possible, so the age they go to new homes varies 



happysaz133 said:


> There must be truth in that because I see health tested/scored Lab pups around £400-£450 in the north of Scotland.


Oh it's definitely the case, just how it is, everything's cheaper up North, and the beer's better


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I'm buying a Cockapoo next year. I know I have to pay an over inflated price for this cross breed but after all the research I've done on other dogs no other appeals as much. I just can't get them out of my head. 
I'm trying to forget about the price :-/


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

happysaz133 said:


> There must be truth in that because I see health tested/scored Lab pups around £400-£450 in the north of Scotland.


Its an oddity. Less people to buy pups the further north you go but also less people breeding them and travelling a couple of hundred miles or more really puts costs up before you get your puppy home....which makes the prices even out in a lot of cases.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Local puppy farmer is very expensive with his puppies. Saw some advertised and thought they were expensive.

cocker spaniels were £500 but there aren't any papers with them.

Everything he has for sale and advertised just now is a cross breed.and prices are high. JRT x is £350


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> I'm buying a Cockapoo next year. I know I have to pay an over inflated price for this cross breed but after all the research I've done on other dogs no other appeals as much. I just can't get them out of my head.
> I'm trying to forget about the price :-/


but if all health tests are in place and the pups are raised right then i'm sure you can find a way to justify it no problem when you find your breeder!


----------

